# highland video



## frankm938 (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtdgtIo-s6E


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 18, 2010)

Highlands seems like such a cool place, got to get there someday!  Think I said that last summer ....


----------



## powbmps (Aug 18, 2010)

Sweet video!  Thanks for posting the link.  

Was the guy who went over the bank okay:-o?  Nasty looking fall.  I had a great time taking some runs with them before they met up with you guys.


----------



## frankm938 (Aug 19, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Sweet video!  Thanks for posting the link.
> 
> Was the guy who went over the bank okay:-o?  Nasty looking fall.  I had a great time taking some runs with them before they met up with you guys.



he is o.k., but he got a concussion from the fall.  (and cracked his helmet)


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 19, 2010)

Awesome video!! Thanks for posting.  5:18 is ridiculous.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 22, 2010)

great vid frank.

i'm running out of time but i am definitely getting there again this year.


----------



## eatskisleep (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice video... Highland is a really fun place, more people need to check it out if they haven't been already. I've been riding there since it opened, and man has the place came a long way!


----------

